# Trap line



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

How many traps would you start out with. I was going to get a starting kit of 6. Looking to start with coyote and fox.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that would depend on your area and the amount of effort you are willing to put in, 6 is a good start unless you have a very productive area............


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I have about 6 coyotes on trail cams. Just one small section of woods. Seen 6 in other spot i hunt. Darn things.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like a good place to start................


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a new predator trapper this year also I only have 4 foot traps out I would think 6 would be fine in a small wood lot I would scout and set on sign and if its a hot spot put in more than one set in that spot


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I thinks 6 is a good start. That way as i learn more I can grow if I want was my thinking. I thinks I could get hooked quickly.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've noticed lately that with the price of fur falling from a couple years ago, there are a lot more people who are getting out of trapping so there are plenty of traps available on Ebay or Craigslist. Seems you can find a pretty good deal sometimes. Good luck trapping!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220 swift hit it on the head. Run the # of traps you can handle. Spend time on your sets and make the ones that you have count. You'll learn a lot just from the few sets you have out and then you can expand from there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A dozen or two.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

There is no set number. Traps are tools, Knowledge is the key. Example in 40 miles of line that may not mean I need 40 traps. Or it may need I set out 150.

Several factors come into play. Season is the biggest. Second is the weather. IE: Starting in January through Late February almost every set location contains 2 traps because coyotes are pairing up. Cold weather means they are spread out and not grouped much.

Like I have said the difference between a pro trapper and one that enjoys the sport is the amount of traps he puts out.

I welcome all new trappers, it's our heritage and it makes the individual appreciate the wonder of our wild animals even more.

Remember..coyotes cant fly.

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your right Larry, there's no set number. It depends on how much land you have to trap, and how much time and money your willing to put into it. When I first started trapping in grade school, I ran about 30 traps, I walked to all of my spots. Later on my father would drive me to more locations, and I set more traps. Where I trapped we had to check the traps daily, so that limits you. Teredpse didn't give us any information about what state he's trapping in, or how much land he has, and how much time and money he has to dedicate to trapping. I can tell you one thing, trapping isn't cheep, you need traps, lure, bait, fleshing knives, skinning knives, stretchers, a fleshing board, stakes, drags, chains, swivels, springs, set making tools, trap tags, trapping license and then there's your vehicle maintenance, gas, tires and oil... I only trapped out here in Arizona for a few weeks at a time, and the rocky dirt roads destroyed a new set of BFGoodrich AT tires...


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Well i have about 300 acres to hunt but about 10 acres of woods. In Indiana. I get that to cost can grow but just getting started lean as I go and get my grandsons started to fallow thru a task and learn responsible. My 16 your old daughter also want to help. She is also my hunting partner. Trapping requires me to check traps every 24 hours and that not hard as long as i do not to nuts and have 20 traps. If i go nuts then fine but slow to start.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well now we're getting somewhere... A dozen or a 1/2 dozen will get you started, 300 acres is a good start. maybe six coyote traps and six fox traps, you don't need woods to catch Fox and Coyotes I am glad you're teaching the kids how to trap. I'll never forget the time I had trapping with my father. I grew up hunting and trapping in northern Illinois, I never caught a coyote, never even seen one in the 1970's. Mink, Muskrat, Raccoon and Red Fox were my target species. I wish you and your family good luck this trapping season... And welcome to Predator Talk.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

teredpse...I recently wrote an article for Iowa Sportsman Magazine regarding trapping coyotes.

I was going to go into great detail in the article regarding how to make a buried bait hole and blind sets. After great thought (I bruised my brain hahahah)

I merely told readers to go to youtube and search. I say this as there are so many variations to the old hole set and what works for me , may

not work for you. Thus youtube will give you some insight.

BTW with you being from Indiana and me knowing once you get the itch you'll be trapping in the freezing conditions. With #3 and #4 traps costing almost a

$15 bill or more !!!!...treat your traps to make sure they last. That means dying and perhaps waxing them. I say this because any sort of chloride will rust

out the springs and cause the pan hinge to sometimes just stop. (Chlorides is any sort of salt used for an antifreeze).

Remember...coyotes can't fly

Larry


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks also have a good friend that has given me some good help. They trap.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great advice Larry. I've always dyed and waxed all my traps, $4 for a pound of powdered Logwood dye, and $15 for five pounds of trap wax is a wise investment. I don't know for sure but Fox seem to be able to smell a steel trap under the ground if you don't dye and wax.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Never had an issue with scent on steel. However like any good firearm if you take care of them steel traps will last for several lifetimes.

But I can see your point with foxes nose completely. When my in-laws had property in Florida, we would bury all the wild hogs we shot in a deep hole made with a PTO fence post auger. We would fill it to about 3 feet from the top with hog guts, head etc.; then we would backfill. Once in awhile we would find one dug up and parts would be strung all over by the buzzards.

Puzzled as we were sure it wasn't gopher tortoises nor bobcats, we reburied all we could find and set three #2 traps around the hole. Our idea worked and the next day we had red fox. Since I always use very short chains the little guy had no broken skin or bones. In fact upon closer look while holding its head before bagging it had no noticeable bruising. We were using old double spring type traps.

We took it in a bag about 15 miles south and let it go. That ended our digging issue that summer. After awhile we figured out if we buried the hog leftovers near a fire ant mound that also cured any digging.

BTW fire ants do a great job of cleaning hog skulls for bleaching later. Takes about two weeks. Just make sure you put them in a two onion sacks that is staked to the ground or the buzzards will carry them off and destroy the skull.

Remember..coyotes can't fly

Larry


----------

